# Mangrove snake



## elise_x (Mar 8, 2011)

_Hiya,_

_I've always adored Mangroves they are such amazing snakes and I've finally managed to get a CB adult, believed to be an 08 female_

_I will get her in a couple of weeks and I cannot wait!_

_




_

_



_

_



_
_(not my pictures)_

_regards, emmie x_


----------



## dale1988 (Mar 8, 2011)

wow i didnt even know these existed what a beautiful snake


----------



## Joe-blake (Mar 11, 2011)

interesting looking snake, nice


----------



## cadwallader (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice work such a nice looking snake


----------

